# G0619 Grizzly misprint



## Pitchfire (Jul 2, 2012)

I was just looking at the close-up pictures of this mill and noticed the label on the fourth picture. 


http://cdn0.grizzly.com/pics/jpeg1000/g/g0619_det3.jpg
Any owners notice anything off (probably have to enlarge it to see the discrepency)?


----------



## nolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Spindle taper = MT3 and not R8?


----------



## Pitchfire (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, I thought that was strange when I noticed it. Anybody know if they were ever shipped with an MT3 taper?


----------

